# Freshwater Display Tanks at Baltimore Aquarium



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics man, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome pics again, the last pic is sweet and that one pic with the mudskipper


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

And again some pretty fine shots







The pic with the mudskipper looks great, just imagine a set up like that at home...









Great shots, thnx for sharing


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

nice pics, its been years and years since ive been down there, is it worth a trip?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam man totally amazing


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

those are indoors!???


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thanx for sharing


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

man that place looks sweet


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

awsome pics man


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. Those tanks are in indoors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I like this tank. This really gives me some ideas about aquascaping my own aquarium.

I really like the pothos growing into the aquarium, also. I always see these for sale at Home Depot.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I like this tank. This really gives me some ideas about aquascaping my own aquarium.
> 
> I really like the pothos growing into the aquarium, also. I always see these for sale at Home Depot.


I like this tank too. Are those mangroves?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

nice pic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

I <3 IPB IMAGE









How big is the Balti Aquarium?


----------

